# despues de que past subjunctive



## Hiro Sasaki

Buenos días,
 
“Se acabó con la viruela en 1977 once años después de que estableciera el objetivo.“[FONT='&#65325]　[/FONT]Es igual a : “ después de que habían establecido el objetivo.”o “ después de que había sido establecido el objetivo. “
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Perdone,

El question mark esta omitido.

saludos

Hiro sasaki


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Buenos días,
> 
> “Se acabó con la viruela en 1977 once años después de que estableciera el objetivo.“[FONT='&#65325]　[/font]Es igual a : “ después de que habían establecido el objetivo.”o “ después de que había sido establecido el objetivo. “
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
¿Estás seguro de que la frase original no dice 'después de que *SE* estableciera....'?

Las otras dos frases son correctas.


----------



## pachanga7

A mí me suena mejor: 

....después de haber sido establecido el objetivo. o
....después de que habían establecido el objectivo.  si es que quiere conservar la idea de las personas establecedoras.  

La primera opción que Ud dio de 'estableciera' me hace pensar que hay dudas sobre si se estableció o no el objectivo. 

(También hace falta una coma después de 1977.)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> ¿Estás seguro de que la frase original no dice 'después de que *SE* estableciera....'?
> 
> Las otras dos frases son correctas.


 
Gracias, 

Micafe, perodona. Si " SE estableciera " .


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## tomstaph

After the goods arrived, they were transported on a ship.  

Despues de que viniera la mercancia, fue transportada por barco. 

Is this sentence correct?  Is it "vino."  Is the subjunctive case always used before the expressions "despues de que" and "antes de que?"

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## eidolon21

In this case, it's a certain fact that the goods arrived, so just say, "vinieron"

Most of the time you'll use the subjunctive after "Antes de que" except for certain facts "Before I ate, I did this..."  = "Antes de (que?) comí, hice..."

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Your grammar is perfect. Subjunctive is used in almost every case you use _antes/después de que_.

However, I'd rephrase it:

_Después de que llegara la mercancía, la transportaron en barco.
Después de que llegara la mercancía, fue transportada en barco.

_But that's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Actually, I wouldn't say that using the imperfect subjunctive after "después de que" is wrong; it is used commonly in newspapers and literature to express past actions, even when most people would use the indicative.


----------



## toxicosmos

Has usado el tiempo adecuado. Sólo una matiz de vocabulario, yo usaría: Después de que llegara...

Un saludo!


----------



## eidolon21

Sorry, I must have heard otherwise... Let's wait before you take my opinion!


----------



## Dudu678

eidolon21 said:


> In this case, it's a certain fact that the goods arrived, so just say, "vinieron"
> 
> Most of the time you'll use the subjunctive after "Antes de que" except for certain facts "Before I ate, I did this..."  = "Antes de (que?) comí, hice..."


I'm afraid you're wrong.

In this case it'd be _vinieron_.

Besides _antes de que comí_ is wrong, I'd just say _antes de comer_ or if you want to conjugate it, _antes de que yo comiera._


----------



## tomstaph

Just out of curiosity, which would be used in this case: the conditional or the subjunctive?

I didn't think she would come.

No creía que vendría or no creía que viniera.  

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## eidolon21

Ok thanks!


----------



## Dudu678

tomstaph said:


> Just out of curiosity, which would be used in this case: the conditional or the subjunctive?
> 
> I didn't think she would come.



I think the most common would be:
_
No creía que ella fuera a venir.
No creí que ella viniera._


----------



## raramuristar

tomstaph said:


> After the goods arrived, they were transported on a ship.
> 
> Despues de que viniera la mercancia, fue transportada por barco.
> 
> Is this sentence correct? Is it "vino." Is the subjunctive case always used before the expressions "despues de que" and "antes de que?"
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


 
I have several questions:

a) How did the goods arrive?
b) By surface transport: Mule, Truck, railroad or Airplane? 
c) Why should it be transported again?

In my opinion, your translation is right. My version would be:

"Después de que llegó la mercancía, se transportó (en esta ocasión) por barco."

Saludos,

rarámuristar-México


----------



## tomstaph

So it is llegó or llegara?


----------



## Dudu678

tomstaph said:


> So it is llegó or llegara?


For me, _llegara_.


----------



## tomstaph

Is there a regional difference that might be accounting for this?


----------



## raramuristar

tomstaph said:


> So it is llegó or llegara?


 
Arrived is a past tense or not?

The goods arrived on time.  "La mercancía llegó a tiempo. There is no question: It DID arrive. Right? Now, How did it arrive?

If the goods arrived on time...  "Si la mercancía llegara a tiempo."

The goods will arrive on time.  "La mercancía llegará a tiempo.

Does it make any sense? I wonder.

regards,

rarámuristar-México


----------



## eidolon21

This is pure speculation, but it sounds like in Spain the subjunctive is always used after "despues de que", while in Latin America there are exceptions which allow the indicative to be used?  Does somebody want to refute/support this?


----------



## tomstaph

Raramuristar - The purpose of my inquirity to better understand grammar not sentence structure.  

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Dudu678

eidolon21 said:


> This is pure speculation, but it sounds like in Spain the subjunctive is always used after "despues de que", while in Latin America there are exceptions which allow the indicative to be used?  Does somebody want to refute/support this?


From what I see, I think you may be right. Let's wait till someone with real deep knowledge say something about it.


----------



## ElGranadino

This topic seems to reappear on a regular basis, and has been confusing me for a while, on account of the contradictory answers given by native Spanish speakers, but I found something that could be useful on the Real Academia website:

*2.* *después que* o *después de que.* Con significado temporal, ambas construcciones son válidas. En un principio, precediendo a la oración que expresa el acontecimiento que se toma como referencia, se usó solo la locución conjuntiva _después que_ (en latín, _post quam,_ _postquam_):_ «E después que esto ovo fecho, dixo que se quería tornar para su tierra»_ (_Sendebar _[Esp. 1253]). Cuando el término de referencia temporal no es una oración con verbo en forma personal, sino un sustantivo, un pronombre o un infinitivo, ha de usarse el adverbio _después _seguido de la preposición_ de:_ _«Estábamos todos sentados en el corredor tomando el sol después de comer» _(González _Dios_ [Méx. 1999]). Del cruce de _después que_ y _después de_ surgió _después de que, _variante de la locución conjuntiva que algunos gramáticos censuraron en un principio por dequeísta, pero que hoy se considera válida. Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano._

As you can see, in their example they use the indicative after después de que used in the past, which appears to confirm that the indicative is correct, even if the subjunctive is more commonly used and probably allowable as well.


----------



## Jack79

I´m not an expert on this matter but I don´t buy the fact that the past indicative is correct just because of a convoluted explanation and allusion to Latin Grammar on the Real Academia website.

If this was the case, why do so many respected authors and journalists use the imperfect subjunctive after _después de que_ and _antes de que?_ Are you suggesting these guys don´t know their grammar? 

I am sure there is a better and clearer explanation, even if it does allow for both forms. Either way, I think the point made about regional differences is valid. I have spoken to many native Spanish-speaking people about this issue and all of those from Spain say the imperfect subjunctive should be used always. But my friends in Colombia swear the indicative past is the only correct option. 

Who is right.....? Does anyone have a clear explanation? Is there such a thing?


----------



## wotnokipper

Jack, you are absolutely right, it is a question of regional differences.  The following study, published by Cambridge University Press in 2006, analysed the use of the past subjunctive and indicative after 'despues de que' and 'luego de que' in the newspapers of various countries:

http://journals.cambridge.org/actio...825&jid=LVC&volumeId=18&issueId=01&aid=364824

The article concluded that the subjunctive was used almost always in Spain, hardly ever in Mexico and Costa Rica, and somewhat randomly in the other countries of South America.


----------



## Peterdg

wotnokipper said:


> Jack, you are absolutely right, it is a question of regional differences. The following study, published by Cambridge University Press in 2006, analysed the use of the past subjunctive and indicative after 'despues de que' and 'luego de que' in the newspapers of various countries:
> 
> http://journals.cambridge.org/actio...825&jid=LVC&volumeId=18&issueId=01&aid=364824
> 
> The article concluded that the subjunctive was used almost always in Spain, hardly ever in Mexico and Costa Rica, and somewhat randomly in the other countries of South America.


I can only agree with this.

For those who are interested in why: I have a theory It's a very personal one, not corroborated by any grammar I know, but I think it makes sense.

The origin of the imperfect subjunctive in -ra is the Latin pluperfect. Now, in ancient Spanish, and also still in "lengua periodística" and in litterature, it is still common to use the subjunctive imperfect in -ra with the value of the indicative pluperfect.  

I guess what happened is that this use, for some reason,  got petrified after "después (de) que" in peninsular Spanish (according to Borrego, in analogy with the use of the subjunctive after "antes de que") and that in Latin America they used the "normal" pluperfect (había ...).

This corresponds to the logical meaning of "después (de) que". If you say "A después de que B", it's clear that "B" happens before "A". If "A" is in the past (e.g. in the imperfect or the preterite), then "B" comes before that, so, the logical tense to use is the pluperfect.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

pachanga7 said:


> A mí me suena mejor:
> 
> ....después de haber sido establecido el objetivo. o
> ....después de que habían establecido el objectivo. si es que quiere conservar la idea de las personas establecedoras.
> 
> La primera opción que Ud dio de 'estableciera' me hace pensar que hay dudas sobre si se estableció o no el objectivo.
> 
> (También hace falta una coma después de 1977.)


 
....después de haber sido establecido el objetivo. 

Is this sentence correct ? The subject of the subordinate clause 
is different from that in the  main clause 

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

“Se acabó con la viruela en 1977 once años después de que se estableciera el objetivo.“ ¿Es igual a : “ después de que habían establecido el objetivo.”o “ después de que había sido establecido el objetivo. “? 

Mi pregunta original era si el preterito subjuntivo es igual
al pluscuanmperfecto  e la oración escrita? y no si el indicativo preterito o subjubtivo preterito. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Magnalp

se estableciera >> se había establecido 
[estableciera >> había establecido]

El pretérito del subjuntivo (con terminación en _-ra_) es igual al pluscuamperfecto, la partícula_ se_ pasa igual.

_"Se había establecido"_ es una forma impersonal, por lo que será equivalente al uso del plural, que expresa lo mismo en español: _habían establecido._

se había establecido >> habían establecido

Por lo cual su oración pudo haber llevado cualquiera y el sentido sería el mismo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki



Magnalp said:


> se estableciera >> se había establecido
> [estableciera >> había establecido]
> 
> El pretérito del subjuntivo (con terminación en _-ra_) es igual al pluscuamperfecto, la partícula_ se_ pasa igual.
> 
> _"Se había establecido"_ es una forma impersonal, por lo que será equivalente al uso del plural, que expresa lo mismo en español: _habían establecido._
> 
> se había establecido >> habían establecido
> 
> Por lo cual su oración pudo haber llevado cualquiera y el sentido sería el mismo.


----------



## Peterdg

Hiro Sasaki said:


> ....después de haber sido establecido el objetivo.
> 
> Is this sentence correct ? The subject of the subordinate clause
> is different from that in the main clause
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


I saw nobody answered this question. In my opinion, it's also correct with the infinitive.


----------



## wotnokipper

The textbooks say:

"cuando se expresa una acción posterior a otra, la construcción después de que + pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo debe sustituirse por después de + infinitivo".


----------

